

Don’t wait for the check: TabbedOut raises $2.05M - johnrobertreed
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/04/tabbedout-funding/

======
newyorker
Are companies offering capital for 'mobile payments' apps and ideas? Is that
their biggest interest here?

